# RSD Lite Recognizes Phone but Won't Enable Start Button



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__529202
So I flashed this thinking if anything went wrong I could
1) SBF back to stock, root, bootstrap restore nandroid.
2) Wipe data in factory recovery,, then boot to recovery and restore nandroid.

Well after flashing the zip it hung on the Moto boot logo, so I tried method 2, but it still hangs on the boot logo. So I tried to use RSD Lite as I have done many many times before. I am in bootloader, and RSD Lite picks up my phone, and even with the sbf and phone selected, it will nto allow me to click start. How can I fix this?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you have ADB up and running on your Windoze box?

Look in the DX forum this is an ADB package installer and then:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4922-cm7-for-droid2-global-users-thread/page__view__findpost__p__435678


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

Dude, I was reading yesterday about an amazing live linux sbf cd . I'm not at the pc right now so no link but try googling for live linux sbf droid or similar . Once you find it, I bet it'll work bro.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

search xda for said CD. It uses sbflash

here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=804088

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> Dude, I was reading yesterday about an amazing live linux sbf cd . I'm not at the pc right now so no link but try googling for live linux sbf droid or similar . Once you find it, I bet it'll work bro.


Ths is a work around, not a fix for RSD Lite.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Or just use the sbf_flash disk..... so much better than fighting with RSD.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Verify the Motorola drivers installation; reinstall the drivers to be safe. Try different versions of RSDLite (4.9, for example).

If that doesn't work, use the liveCD because unlike RSDLite sbf_flash doesn't have so many bugs (RSDLite doesn't even bother clearing string buffers, yo).

That's all.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Verify the Motorola drivers installation; reinstall the drivers to be safe. Try different versions of RSDLite (4.9, for example).
> 
> If that doesn't work, use the liveCD because unlike RSDLite sbf_flash doesn't have so many bugs (RSDLite doesn't even bother clearing string buffers, yo).
> 
> That's all.


I tried the driver advice earlier actually, but now the battery is to low so I am trying to use a hacked usb cable to charge the battery itself..


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Perhaps, but I would rather fight RSD for the time being because I hate to reboot my computer and because my CD drive is running through a RAID card(using a non raid BIOS), seems the mobo BIOS does not want to actually boot from the cd drive..just a flash drive but I am going to try booting the sbf cd from a flash driving using using unetbootin just for the sake fo testing. Now I could plug the CD drivei n to a mobo sata port and boot off it easy enough but either way I prefer RSD as you dont have to boot out of windows when your trying to other things.


VirtualBox or VMWare, mount ISO image, forward the USB device to the guest.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Could you get into Clockwork via ADB?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__529202
> So I flashed this thinking if anything went wrong I could
> 1) SBF back to stock, root, bootstrap restore nandroid.
> 2) Wipe data in factory recovery,, then boot to recovery and restore nandroid.
> ...


I know this is nitpicky, but you have never explicitly stated what base you're using underneath ICS... GB or Froyo? (And if it's the latter...)


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

nailbomb3, he stated he gets a bootloop on Motorola logo. This means the USB stack is not yet started. I'm not quite sure how would it be possible to use ADB shell when there's no USB connectivity, and the device is in process of loading the kernel and initialising various device drivers.

Although that approach is indeed good enough in case you have a ROM bootlooping after the USB stack is initialised and provided the debugging daemon has also started.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> I know this is nitpicky, but you have never explicitly stated what base you're using underneath ICS... GB or Froyo? (And if it's the latter...)


He flashed the "mod" from that reported (and now deleted) post by zaptech101 or w/e the nickname of that guy was. Onto a working CM9.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> He flashed the "mod" from that reported (and now deleted) post by zaptech101 or w/e the nickname of that guy was. Onto a working CM9.


Yep, I was suspicious as it was coming from that guy so I made a back up right before flashing it, sadly it got corupted during root as my phone reverted back to USB mode after the first boot for some reason, but thats another story in itself. Not to mention the phone some how powered off when I ran the SBF cd from my girlfriends laptop so I was suffering from a bad flash AND low battery, but finally back up and running!


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you are back among the living


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> He flashed the "mod" from that reported (and now deleted) post by zaptech101 or w/e the nickname of that guy was. Onto a working CM9.


Good old zaptech..."I saw this herpaderp on XDA and you guys should try it".

Gotta love people that recommend shit without testing it themselves to see if it f's anything up....... xD


----------

